# noob nissan lover



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

hey guys i was on this forum before when i owned a 91 sentra but since then i have sold it and bought a... er.. honda  im sorry guys i know i let everyone down. it broke like the garbage honda is, so i want to redeem myself by getting a 240. i always thought 240's were underpowered but recently my friend pulled a sick fish tail and it totally changed my attitude. please guys i need some info so bare with me. i need to know a good price range for a 240 with a ka24de i think that would be from 91-94? i need stock hp numbers and info on how good the aftermarket is to this engine? are there turbo kits? because there is nothing like the sound of a bov! thanks for your help guys

Go nissan! 

SHIFT_performance


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this link has all the answers to your questions

click 

also, check out the sticky in my sig


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

hey man thanks, i knew someone with a post happy hand would tell me to search, but what would really help would be some human to human interaction. 

i know this is in another post but it only spoke of going over 10psi. if i decided to turbo the ka24de and get metal head gasket and maybe lower compression pistons wouldnt that be more worth while than a whole sr20 swap? im looking for 230-250 horses not gonna go crazy. what do you guys think?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that should cost the same as the SR swap. it doens't really matter though, just do what your want cuz its ur car. CA18 is the cheapest engine but it can get some major power.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

actually thinking about it drift the turbo conversion on a ka24 is probably the same as a sr20 swap. and the sr20 has a lot of back up on this forum so it cantall be bs


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the sr20 has many followers, but also some enemies. if you want an engine that is cost efficient with major potential, go CA


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i second the CA...see, i used to own a SR 240(i sold it for an FD, FYI), and i helped swap in a CA for my friends CA...naturally, i wanted to see what a stock CA could do...so i drove it, and it was quick, but not like my SR...then he modded it just to make more power than my SR(wich made 325HP)...than i drove it...holy shiet was all i could say...this enine for some reason was so much more rev happy...ionno, i jus like the CA over the SR...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

or you could go...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the sr20 has many followers, but also some enemies. if you want an engine that is cost efficient with major potential, go CA


*cough* rebuild due to age *cough*


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nah, no need, let it blow, then swap again, itlll be cheap...no prob.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i just have a question im probably gonna get flamed up for but w/e , why dosent anyone like the ka24? its a decent engine isnt it? why dont i ever hear talk of modding this engine or turboing it? i dont want a huge amount of hp 230 would be great. couldnt i rebuild then turbo the ka24 and run it at 7-8psi and achieve this?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nobody generally turbos the KA because of it's cost effectiveness. you can easily spend around the same amount of money on a swap and have an engine built for a turbo. dont get me wrong, the KA is a great engine. i planned on turboing my KA when i bought a 240, but i ended up with a SOHC engine. i got a good deal on it so i bought it. depending on the condition of the engine, you might not have to rebuild it. 230whp is easily achieved with a turbo KA. and you'll also have a lot more torque than you would get from anything else.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Fj20


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> or you could go...


I agree with you opium.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks 93blackser, i totally agree if i was looking for over 250-300hp i would definately go for the sr20 just because it is already built to handle the load but in my case i think it would be easier just to piece together a nice turbo kit for around 2.5k and boost low and still achieve my goal. you guys are great thanks for all the insight and opinions.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> thanks 93blackser, i totally agree if i was looking for over 250-300hp i would definately go for the sr20 just because it is already built to handle the load but in my case i think it would be easier just to piece together a nice turbo kit for around 2.5k and boost low and still achieve my goal. you guys are great thanks for all the insight and opinions.


the KA is capable of making 250hp on stock internals as well. you can easily piece together a system for less than the price of an SR. check out www.realnissan.com for a manifold and some other little pieces. www.cheapturbo.com has good stuff too. you can get a nice intercooler on ebay for relatively cheap as well. just look around. dont forget to upgrade your fuel injectors and get a piggy back fuel management system. they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

parts at those sites are pretty affordable, the one component i must have they dont have though which is the hks type-s bov cuz that thing sounds so sweet


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> parts at those sites are pretty affordable, the one component i must have they dont have though which is the hks type-s bov cuz that thing sounds so sweet


 there are a hundred different places you can get that...


----------

